
Oracle’s submission to the Aus. Government’s “inquiry into digital platforms” [pdf] - tiltingAtSolar
https://www.accc.gov.au/system/files/Oracle%20%28June%202018%29.pdf
======
tiltingAtSolar
The Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACCC), a government agency
that is primarily concerned with the protection of consumer rights, was
directed in 2017 to conduct an inquiry into online platforms for news and
entertainment. “[...] The inquiry will look at the effect that digital search
engines, social media platforms and other digital content aggregation
platforms have on competition in media and advertising services markets. In
particular, the inquiry will look at the impact of digital platforms on the
supply of news and journalistic content and the implications of this for media
content creators, advertisers and consumers.” [1]

A number of different companies, peak bodies and special interest groups have
submitted documents to the ACCC (as one would expect for any sort of
government enquiry into an area that is relevant to those groups) but I was
surprised to see that Oracle had made a submission to the enquiry given that
they don’t seem to have any specific ties to any news or entertainment
platforms. Upon reading it, I found that it seems to have been primarily
written to criticise Google, their market power and behaviour.

Is this sort of thing common among large companies whenever there’s any sort
of government enquiry or investigation?

[1] [https://www.accc.gov.au/focus-areas/inquiries/digital-
platfo...](https://www.accc.gov.au/focus-areas/inquiries/digital-platforms-
inquiry)

